# Moving on from the GTR



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

Well after 2 years of ownership I have decided to move on a try something else. 

I was never sure where to go after the GTR but I have a soft spot for the BMW 1M coupe so decided to go back to an M car. 

I put a deposit down yesterday so all being well I should be in 1M within 2 weeks or so.


----------



## BCNR33GT-R (Apr 6, 2011)

Gratts the M cars are really fine too


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Cracking car the 1M coupe.

Looks a bit odd to me, but goes like stink. 

Probably the most tail happy M car for a long time so take care!


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> Cracking car the 1M coupe.
> 
> Looks a bit odd to me, but goes like stink.
> 
> Probably the most tail happy M car for a long time so take care!


Will be driving slower to try and keep it straight at first


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Good choice!!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Always a fan of //M Power  Post pics when you can


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

sw20GTS said:


> Always a fan of //M Power  Post pics when you can


Will do


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Great choice; will be very interested to get your thoughts after a few weeks driving as I do like the 1M.


----------



## WSMGTR (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice.............. saw 2 of them today in the waitrose car park. A black one and a metallic orange one.

Massive air in takes on the front bumper!


----------



## Wolwo (Aug 8, 2011)

DMS do a remap as well - takes the torque figure close to a standard GTR with less weight!!! I would consider one after the GTR


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

We have a club member who swings both ways; I'm sure he will be along shortly to tell us the relative merits


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

WSMGTR said:


> Nice.............. saw 2 of them today in the waitrose car park. A black one and a metallic orange one.
> 
> Massive air in takes on the front bumper!


I'm going for the Valencia Orange one:smokin:


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

Jaw_F430 said:


> Well after 2 years of ownership I have decided to move on a try something else.
> 
> I was never sure where to go after the GTR but I have a soft spot for the BMW 1M coupe so decided to go back to an M car.
> 
> I put a deposit down yesterday so all being well I should be in 1M within 2 weeks or so.


Well done mate. A cracking car to choose and a good change from the GTR. What colour did you decide to go for?


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

fozi.g said:


> Well done mate. A cracking car to choose and a good change from the GTR. What colour did you decide to go for?


Orange


----------



## fozi.g (Sep 3, 2007)

Jaw_F430 said:


> Orange


Wow. That's the perfect colour to show off the lines of the 1M. Exactly the colour I would of chosen. :thumbsup:


----------



## Millwallmart (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice car, Xtreme had a white one recently...


----------



## WSMGTR (Nov 28, 2011)

Agree the metallic orange looked nicer than the black


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

I followed an orange one on Sat along the M20 and it looked :thumbsup:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Awesome car, great choice 

Can you just order these through BMW, I thought they were a limited build car?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Is the M car a forward progression from the GTR?
(Just curious, as that's not my perception)


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

They are all sold (only 450 made for the UK) , missed one with del miles on two weeks ago. Found one with 2,500 miles on with the options I want 




AndyBrew said:


> Awesome car, great choice
> 
> Can you just order these through BMW, I thought they were a limited build car?


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

Different type of car, obviously not as fast but will probably be more fun 




tonigmr2 said:


> Is the M car a forward progression from the GTR?
> (Just curious, as that's not my perception)


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Jaw_F430 said:


> I'm going for the Valencia Orange one:smokin:


I thought the official colour was Heinz Baked Bean orange


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Jaw_F430 said:


> Different type of car, obviously not as fast but will probably be more fun


Each to their own, but i wouldnt be tempted.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Great car, you'll really enjoy it  Let me know if you want it to go faster 

Regards

Iain


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

What power increase do you get out of them?






Litchfield said:


> Great car, you'll really enjoy it  Let me know if you want it to go faster
> 
> Regards
> 
> Iain


----------



## big_jim (Dec 7, 2011)

Jaw_F430 said:


> What power increase do you get out of them?


Haha, its already started!


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> We have a club member who swings both ways; I'm sure he will be along shortly to tell us the relative merits


I am the guy who 'swings both ways' as Ed calls it. I use the 1M for daily use and the MY11 GTR for leisure and track.

Two totally different cars but both absolutely fantastic in their own particular way. The GTR is Met Black and the 1M is White - just so I don't get them mixed up.

The 1M is modified to about 405bhp and is pure old fashioned fun fun fun. It is mandatory to switch the aids off as the orange flickering lights totally annoy me and cut the power back. I get 29mpg compared with 21mpg in the GTR. I bought it new and have now done 11,000 miles compared with 10,000 miles in the GTR.

The 1M BMW can be thrown around and will bite you if given the chance, especially in the wet. I have fitted Michelin Alpine Sport winter tyres which are the same size as originals that are good below 4c but awful above 8c when they feel like treacle on top of sand!

I have a set of Michelin Pilot Super Sports to put on when the winter goes and having tried them out last month, I have to say that they should be standard fitment as the grip is superb, the noise less and the wet weather characteristics are far superior.

I have told myself that I will not put it on a track so I cannot compare with the GTR, but I personally believe I have two of the best cars for the money available today.


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

nurburgringgtr said:


> I am the guy who 'swings both ways' as Ed calls it. I use the 1M for daily use and the MY11 GTR for leisure and track.
> 
> Two totally different cars but both absolutely fantastic in their own particular way. The GTR is Met Black and the 1M is White - just so I don't get them mixed up.
> 
> ...


Who remapped the 1M for you? I plan on buying another set of OEM wheels to fit winter tyres to them for when the weather gets cold like it has been the past couple of months. 

I never really thought about changing the GTR, its only when I went with the GF to BMW so she could order her 118d that I seen the 1M in the flesh and quite liked it. I have been trying to find a pre registered one but the one I found sold mega fast. The one I'm buying has 2,500 miles on it so will be like new. There is a white one for sale with 10 miles on it but it has no options on it. 

From your comments it sounds like I'll enjoy it then:clap:


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Congrats on the purchase. I got taken out in one a few months back and fell in love with it; definitely a fun car. I know I'll get absolutely crucified for saying this, but if it had a DCT box I'd be marching to the stealers in the morning.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Dam Gestapo, staff Nazi cars getting everywhere and confusing owners of the "best" car/s in the world. I have 2 on the best cars in the world - look at my avitar !!


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Nice one mate , a good choice. I too have made the move to a powerful rear only drive car and without wishing to state the bleeding obvious they are a different beast to drive. I feel like I have to learn all over again. Not as powerful as a GTR ( but then , not much is ) but way more fun and suited to the track. Enjoy and remember little steps first , especially in the wet


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Chris956 said:


> Nice one mate , a good choice. I too have made the move to a powerful rear only drive car and without wishing to state the bleeding obvious they are a different beast to drive. I feel like I have to learn all over again. Not as powerful as a GTR ( but then , not much is ) but way more fun and suited to the track. Enjoy and remember little steps first , especially in the wet


Depends what you find fun.

I don't find there's as much fun in owning and driving a car as there is in modifyng it.

Much easier to modify a GTR than a GT3.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Depends what you find fun.
> 
> I don't find there's as much fun in owning and driving a car as there is in modifyng it.
> 
> Much easier to modify a GTR than a GT3.


I`m talking about the pure thrill of driving. Forget modding, you can mod any old car if the mood takes you.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Depends what you find fun.
> 
> I don't find there's as much fun in owning and driving a car as there is in modifyng it.
> 
> Much easier to modify a GTR than a GT3.


You will often find that - when someone changes their car and then proceeds to crow on at any given opportunity about the superiority of their new machine - the person they are trying hardest to convince of this is themselves.


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

Chris956 said:


> Nice one mate , a good choice. I too have made the move to a powerful rear only drive car and without wishing to state the bleeding obvious they are a different beast to drive. I feel like I have to learn all over again. Not as powerful as a GTR ( but then , not much is ) but way more fun and suited to the track. Enjoy and remember little steps first , especially in the wet


Thanks, yes my driving style will have to change a bit. Hopefully with the DSC on it should be fine:clap:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

New Reg said:


> You will often find that - when someone changes their car and then proceeds to crow on at any given opportunity about the superiority of their new machine - the person they are trying hardest to convince of this is themselves.


Nothing new there.


----------



## ANDY400R (Mar 28, 2008)

Litchfield said:


> Great car, you'll really enjoy it  Let me know if you want it to go faster
> 
> Regards
> 
> Iain


Ian I have a AMG C63 that I am picking up next week and was lining up DMS to do a tune on it. Thought you just did GTRs Scoobys etc but seeing this perhaps you could let me know what you could do to the Merc.

Cheers
Andy....


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

Picked up the 1M yesterday:clap: I'm impressed 

Couple of pics at the dealer


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

That's a lovely car and bet it's going to be great fun.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

You will love it. 

Just remember to push that little button on the dashboard that makes the car REALLY fun along with the M button pushed.

Now done 11,800 miles in my 1M since September, and apart from 2 sets of tyres and a front rose joint, there have been no problems.

Don't forget to take the £500 service package which covers you for 3 years as the first 1200 mile service is nearly £300 alone!

Have fun in the rust coloured car; mine is white


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

nurburgringgtr said:


> the first 1200 mile service is nearly £300 alone!


damn M tax


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I'm a big fan of these, they look damn cool and go pretty well too. My favourite colour for a 1M aswell


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

nurburgringgtr said:


> You will love it.
> 
> Just remember to push that little button on the dashboard that makes the car REALLY fun along with the M button pushed.
> 
> ...


Car has 5 year/60,000 miles service pack on it:clap: 

Had a nice 4 hr drive home yesterday, it makes quite a good noise stock


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Looks lovely mate. Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks like you enjoy driving on ice on daily basis
.


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Jaw_F430 said:


> Car has 5 year/60,000 miles service pack on it:clap:


Do people actually own cars this long?

Nice looking car BTW.


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Best colour for the car. Once you get your head around the high price for a 1 series people realise its the best m car since the csl. Dms it for over 400bhp and you have power and torque for its weight that will give an early GTR a run for its money

I was tempted but coming out of a 642bhp e92 m3 it would have felt backwards


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Blade said:


> I was tempted but coming out of a 642bhp e92 m3 it would have felt backwards


What the hell did you do to the E92?


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Beautiful 1M mate, really think this is the ultimate M-sport, to be honest I'm all for the turbo M's at least you can get pleasure out of them daily instead of ringing the nuts out of a N/A to get going plus you get nice mpg which is always a nice bonus!!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

And the turbo platform must lend itself to far easier after market tuning, turn up the boost


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

So did you move on then?

Because this thread is getting as boring as your new purchase.

:smokin:




















joke


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2003)

Varsity said:


> What the hell did you do to the E92?


Ess supercharger charge cooled at 8psi, Akrapovic exhaust and 100 cell cats on the power side and weight dropped to 1580kg with half a tank.

Faster than most things in the dry.


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys. DMS maybe an option once I use all the power it currently has :clap:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I hate to say it but I've tried to move on from the gtr, it aint pretty.

You can check out any time you like but you can never leave.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Ill be in my GTR soon  Been already thinking what car next and I honestly dont know where Id go. After a string of Evo's and a M3, the only way forward is a GTR.


----------



## H20 MRV (Dec 18, 2011)

I have no idea what to get next...


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

These is nothing in the price bracket that can tempt me. Porsche Turbo perhaps, but really worth 80k???


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

There is nothing that could possibly replace the GTR in today's marketplace, which is why I decided to keep the MY11 GTR for special occasions (track and holidays etc) and buy a BMW 1M for everyday usage.

I feel I have the best of both Worlds by sharing and then neither car feels left out or abandoned.

The 1M has the DMS pack on so although the power difference is notable, I can still enjoy the rawness of the BMW and not feel that I am missing loads of power.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> These is nothing in the price bracket that can tempt me. Porsche Turbo perhaps, but really worth 80k???


There is nowhere to go at the moment from a GTR for less than 200K in my mind, i would be tempted by a Mclaren or a 458, but prefer the similar performance of Stage 4 GTR without being hated for being a "rich ******" !


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Really like the look of the LFA, but the price :0


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Look lovely, Congrats! I've got its bigger boat-like brother turning up next week, so that's back to the M's for me too.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

For me. perfect combo it's got to be Hilux and GTR. One for the tools and tyres the other for some special FUN

Plus you can chip the Hilux


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

MiGTR said:


> Look lovely, Congrats! I've got its bigger boat-like brother turning up next week, so that's back to the M's for me too.


Congrats, I do like M cars and this is my 2nd so far. I'm sure there will be more to come, but I will have to try a 911 at some point


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Jaw_F430 said:


> Congrats, I do like M cars and this is my 2nd so far. I'm sure there will be more to come, but I will have to try a 911 at some point


Well, you have to try a cart with the horse pushing at some point I guess  

Fourth time on the M roundabout for me ( I must be mad), but I can't help feeling it's going to be a short stop gap until another GTR......bloody things leave a mark!


----------

